# Crossover activo de 3 vias formulado con el Circuitmaker.



## damian2009 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola. Estoy armando un crossover activo con el Circuitmaker pero cuando intento testearlo me tira error y la verdad es que no se en donde puede estar el problema. 
En el diagrama que saque de este link_ http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/3way_active_crossover_with_linear_phase_eng.htm no se presentan los valores de las resistencias R12, R13 y R14 y es este mismo el que use para la confección del circuito.
Tampoco me deja generar el PCB a partir de este archivo... 
Aca les dejo el  archivo adjunto generado por el Circuitmaker. Saludos.


----------



## algp (Sep 17, 2009)

En la pagina indicada sale esto:
*R8-9-12-13-14=10Kohms*
Eso significa que R8, R9, R12, R13 y R14 son de 10K

No uso circuitmaker. Pero seria interesante saber que mensaje de error obtienes, tal vez con ese dato algun usuario de circuit maker te podria orientar un poco.


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola damian...
No se si queres hacer justamente ese crossover, pero aca en el foro esta el de 3 vias de silicon chip que ya este el pcb y todo, y si lo armas bien sale andando de una.
Evalua esa opcion que tal vez te lleva menos trabajo y menos tiempo que diseñar un PCB.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 18, 2009)

> En la pagina indicada sale esto:
> *R8-9-12-13-14=10Kohms*
> Eso significa que R8, R9, R12, R13 y R14 son de 10K
> 
> No uso circuitmaker. Pero seria interesante saber que mensaje de error obtienes, tal vez con ese dato algun usuario de circuit maker te podria orientar un poco.


Algp. Gracias por la respuesta, no se como no vi esos valores. Los errores generados por el circuit maker fueron por culpa de mi novatez con la electronica, ahora estoy armando todo de vuelta haber si me sale. Saludos.



> Hola damian...
> No se si queres hacer justamente ese crossover, pero aca en el foro esta el de 3 vias de silicon chip que ya este el pcb y todo, y si lo armas bien sale andando de una.
> Evalua esa opcion que tal vez te lleva menos trabajo y menos tiempo que diseñar un PCB.


Hola Emi77. Gracias por la data... si vos confirmas que anda lo voy a tener en cuenta. Saludos.


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 18, 2009)

si el de silicom funciona 10 puntos, yo tengo uno funcionando y hay varios en el foro que lo han armado, tambien le podes modificar los cruces a gusto..
Saludos.


----------



## LUILLIMX (Nov 27, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos ..por favor me podriais pasar el linck del crosover  del que hablais de silicon,..? me gustaria hecharlo un vistazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2009)

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos ..por favor me podriais pasar el linck del crosover del que hablais de silicon,..? me gustaria hecharlo un vistazo


 
Y si probás usando el buscador?


----------



## LUILLIMX (Nov 27, 2009)

me encanta tu paciencia si supiera como se llama no molestaria pidiendolo ...de todas formas gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 27, 2009)

"crossover silicon chip" en san google y ahí lo tienes...

Saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX (Nov 27, 2009)

muchisimas gracias te quedo agradecido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2009)

LUILLIMX dijo:


> me encanta tu paciencia si supiera como se llama no molestaria pidiendolo ...de todas formas gracias


 

Si no sabés como se llama es por que no has leído el post siguiente:



			
				Emi77 dijo:
			
		

> No se si queres hacer justamente ese *crossover*, pero aca en el foro esta el de *3 vias de silicon chip* que ya este el pcb y todo, y si lo armas bien sale andando de una.


----------



## HUEVOCOP (Oct 22, 2010)

ayuda amigos me podrian ayudar para hacer bobinas exactas para hacer un crossover de 3 vias. por favor ayuda


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 22, 2010)

HUEVOCOP dijo:


> ayuda amigos me podrian ayudar para hacer bobinas exactas para hacer un crossover de 3 vias. por favor ayuda



Hola, aca se pueden calcular en forma on-line:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html

Si buscas en la pagina de Shavano, en la seccion construcciòn, encontraràs mucha info interesante.
Sds.


----------



## HUEVOCOP (Oct 22, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda si me sirvio gracis nuevamente


----------

